
Would we miss the Media Lab if it were gone? - imartin2k
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/08/would-we-miss-the-media-lab-if-it-were-gone/
======
mch82
We’d miss eink, guitar hero, Lego mindstorms, Scratch (though we’d have
Blockly), and wireless mesh networks (though DARPA prioritized that too).

I’ve used the Oblong system & it’s pretty cool. The concept of each pixel
having a 3D coordinate in a multi-display room is very interesting.

I would have expected a more recognizable list.

Are there similar lists for other universities?

